# The looks of my front end on the goat is bothering me lol......



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

There's something bothering me right now with my 05 YJ goat, its the the looks of the front end of the goat. At certain angle's mostly side ways the gap between hood and top of bumper it just looks all skinny, with gaps like i said. Does this bother anyone else? The monaro front ends don't look this way to me

It seems like somethings off of the front end the way the hood and front bumper areas is tied together.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The Monaro has a gap has there also. That gap is the main cold air supply for the stock air box.


----------



## akpopeye (Dec 14, 2008)

sveded1212, I imagine it was cheaper for holden to design this "gap" for the car than to let the non-functional hood vents supply the cold air needed?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

akpopeye said:


> sveded1212, I imagine it was cheaper for holden to design this "gap" for the car than to let the non-functional hood vents supply the cold air needed?


. . . and a lot easier if not more effective. Ya, air can come in the scoops but they are too far back to use effectively. You need them substantially ahead of the TB to get a filter and intake path that was straight enough to work and a less restrictive path. That's not to mention that there are noise considerations that GM had to meet. A lot of sound comes out the TB. My NW 102 TB connected to my intake and the duct I made from the kidney grills to filter absolutely screams on cold start.


----------

